# Staghorn Algae



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

So Im having a little algae problem. Staghorn hairs are starting to rear their ulgy hair. Just wondering if anyone knows of anything that can keep them in check. Cant seem to find SAE anywhere around here. It really only growing on a couple plants and ive been just cutting them and removing the leaves but the one is a long leaved Crypt and dont really want to kill it by chopping leave ends with scissors constantly


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

You need to lower the ammonia in the tank and up the level of co2. Set up some DIY Co2 or start dosing with excel. I started using Seachem Prime to treat my water and added a bit more Co2 and i have not seen any staghorn algae in the last 6-8 months.

As a side note (most of you have probably seen this), I have found Rex Grigg's algae treatment and prevention chart to be invaluable.

http://www.rexgrigg.com/Algae1.html


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

my ammonia reads at nearly 0...but ya maybe based upon my upped light WPG and i stopped using excel recently in the last 5 mos or so...also i have recently started using big als plant nutrition. I just bought a co2 reg. and am just waiting to get my tank and i should be bubblin soon enough


----------

